# U.P. Duck hunting



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys this will be my first year duck hunting in the U.P I will be going up with a few friends and was just curious what kind of ducks can I most likely expect to see? I will be hunting the Eastern U.P, and over ponds no open water.
Thanks


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Basically anything...scratch divers if you're not hunting the river or munuscong, though some of the ponds off the bigger water do have divers. But ive shot BW, GW, mallards, Gadwall, pintail, wigeon, bluebills, ringers, buffies, goldeneyes, redheads. And a few other divers but probably wont get them on the opener.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Plan on teal ( if they dont bug first its been cold), Woodies, Mallards, Ringnecks, Hoodies in that order.

You will have a blast, Find some beaver ponds and do a little scouting and you will be fine. Some beaver ponds have birds others will not so you need to scout some.

Good luck!


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Plan on teal ( if they dont bug first its been cold), Woodies, Mallards, Ringnecks, Hoodies in that order.
> 
> You will have a blast, Find some beaver ponds and do a little scouting and you will be fine. Some beaver ponds have birds others will not so you need to scout some.
> 
> Good luck!


I have spent way too much time on Google Maps and the DNR site the past few weeks at work and hope it will pay off this coming weekend. I have never hunted the UP, but will be heading up there with another forum member this coming thursday night. We plan to spend friday scouting and hopefully our homework will have paid off.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Scout scout and scout. there are lots of areas up there that hold birds. check as many areas as you can when you get up there and you never know where you might find a honey hole. let us know how you do.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

have a back up and a back up to that. While Google Earth is great, you're not the only one to use it.

My buddies and I hunted the same "remote" spot for 6 yrs and never saw another hunter and last year another group of guys hunted a couple hundred yards from us. They found it just how you described..

No huge deal, but it sucks to drive all the way up there planning on being alone and having it be like hunting the bay.

Weather can be real variable. I've hunted opening day in a T shirt and I've been bundled up and almost drowned in 6' waves.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Sounds like you have got yourself ready for it. One day of scouting should be fine. If it were me I would be standing on a pond before shooting light friday morning. As soon as you see enough birds that its a good hunt be heading to look at another pond. Of if you don't see enough to make it a good hunt move on as well.

You have thought it through you are going to have a good time make sure to post pictures.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

A quick Story

We found a lake in the middle of nowhere up there once. checked it early in the year and made a small blind. hiked into it for the second day of duck, almost 3 miles walking. went in the night before and took a little tent. about an hour before daylight we heard all this brush breaking and snapping and all of a sudden heard "What in the H***!"

It was a bow hunter that had came in after us the first time and hung a stand about 20 Yards from where we had our tent set.lol never saw it the night before. he was really good about it though and said "well what can ya do." he climbed up the tree and sat there. we hunted for about an hour. very few birds, shot a couple woodies, and packed up camp and left. that was one of those spots i woulda never thought another crazy person would go to. ya never know i guess. anyway, that was my rant, thought i share a silly story. good luck to everyone on the upcomming openers.


----------



## bias (Aug 29, 2004)

Bowhunter,

If you'll shoot me a PM and give me an idea where you are heading, I'll give you some info on what to expect. Based on the weather forecast and the G.D. early opener this year, bug spray would be top of my list.

James Bias


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

That is the plan for sure. Hoping to get up there before light on Friday and see what plan A has to offer, if it's not too promising or looks like it might get hit hard by others then we will be on the big water looking for some birds and some cover. Hoping to really lay into them though, no reason we don't have enough time to find some birds and have a successful opener. I have no experience with public land in the UP with regards to pressure and how many people to expect. At the end of the day, as long as I am in my waders with my gun in my hand and blowing the call, it's a success for me. Birds are a nice bonus.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> A quick Story
> 
> We found a lake in the middle of nowhere up there once. checked it early in the year and made a small blind. hiked into it for the second day of duck, almost 3 miles walking. went in the night before and took a little tent. about an hour before daylight we heard all this brush breaking and snapping and all of a sudden heard "What in the H***!"
> 
> It was a bow hunter that had came in after us the first time and hung a stand about 20 Yards from where we had our tent set.lol never saw it the night before. he was really good about it though and said "well what can ya do." he climbed up the tree and sat there. we hunted for about an hour. very few birds, shot a couple woodies, and packed up camp and left. that was one of those spots i woulda never thought another crazy person would go to. ya never know i guess. anyway, that was my rant, thought i share a silly story. good luck to everyone on the upcomming openers.


that when ur dad came up?


----------



## duckingaround (Aug 3, 2010)

Shoulda posted earlier...I had extra room in the cabin. More like middle UP, but you can hunt big water or go find potholes. I couldn't find anyone to go.


----------



## BenelliBrother (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't forget that we have 3 split season which = everybodys dad, uncle, brother, and brother-in-law are going to be up here....public land such as Munuscong Bay is going to sound like World War 3..people around every corner. I honestly don't see much for ducks around so we will have to see how it goes...feel free to correct me anybody if u are seeing birds....


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah T.J., it was when my dad was up hunting. That was like 5-6 years ago. One of those crazy things you don't expect. Ah well, good luck on the teal for the opener. Shoot strait. U still seeing decent numbers around?


----------

